# Rear fender..Singray vs Krate....Need help



## rlhender (Apr 7, 2012)

I need to know if the Krate rear fenders is the same as a stingray rear fender? I was thinging the Krate frame was longer but dont know about the fender.

Thanks


----------



## REC (Apr 7, 2012)

rlhender said:


> I need to know if the Krate rear fenders is the same as a stingray rear fender? I was thinging the Krate frame was longer but dont know about the fender.
> 
> Thanks




Unless I'm way off base, the additional length is between the seattube and the bridge up top, and in the narrower section of the lower stays (Forward of the fender mounting tab on the bottom) which means the fender fits both. The additional length was to facilitate use of the 46T & 52T crank sprocket.  I have several of the frames in question. The Krate fender (and the regular Sting-Ray  with handbrakes) require a small L bracket for the bridge mounting point. The different fenders would be the razor edge and the safety edge - I think. I only have one fender other than the Mini-Twinn one (which isn't the same) and it fits all the frames I have - including the earlier 20" ones from the late 50's. 

I also have the narrower rear fender from the S-7 rear wheeled model and it fits the tab and bridge, but looks like it would be a test to fit an S-2 wheel/tire under.

OK Sting-Ray experts.... Am I close?
REC


----------

